# Neon foam color 15" subs... ?



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Was in my parent's basement and saw the old DDR setup (some might have to google that one!) and realized the 15" woofers are strange brand subs!

They are quite old looking and obviously don't match. 

The red one says BUMP on it. I don't remember what the green one says.

This is the only pic I have of them at the moment. I'll be sure to get some good pics once I pull them out!


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

In the near future I am going to start a recone project that consists of four of my old original JL 10w0's that I competed with in the local usaci spl shows from 2000-2002, and I bought Cerwin Vega red foam surrounds to put on them instead of the black foam. Should turn out pretty sweet, but I'd love to find some green surrounds like that!


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

the green gaskt sub looks like a thump.
iirc pyramid


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

red is usually cerwin vega


----------



## adamtwo4 (Jan 8, 2012)

I remember the Hollywood Sound Labs 15's I hade had the neon green surround.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

req said:


> red is usually cerwin vega


OR......



.........



wait for it..



....



FUNKY PUP!!! :laugh:


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

bottom rt. is a jensen i think


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

The green surround speaker looks to be a "Thump" sub by "Hot Shots" made by Precision Audio? I've used SpringFieldSpeakerRepair.com before, may want to try them for the strange colored surrounds. I know they have the standard and Red ones, not sure about the green, purple and other wacky colors...


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Green one says THUMP and the red one says BUMP. The red one also says made in the USA!


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I've got a couple of THUMP 15's with the oh so tasty green surrounds. LOL!


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

So cool! That's the one!!


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

PPI_Guy, why don't you show the pic of those installed in your car? You know you use them in your daily driver...:lipsrsealed:


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

they sold the hell out of thumps in my area.

that nemesis cd will break those just sitting on them.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

HSL did the blue/green surround too IIRC.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

hurrication said:


> In the near future I am going to start a recone project that consists of four of my old original JL 10w0's that I competed with in the local usaci spl shows from 2000-2002, and I bought Cerwin Vega red foam surrounds to put on them instead of the black foam. Should turn out pretty sweet, but I'd love to find some green surrounds like that!


Ummm... Cerwin Vegas mounts to an angled cone whereas the JL, I BELIEVE for the 10W0 mounts to the portion of the cone where it flattens out at the surround.

If this is the case, it's not gonna go well for you.


----------



## adamtwo4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow, totally forgot about the Thump subs...

If I remember correctly they were just south of Pyramid quality


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

adamtwo4 said:


> Wow, totally forgot about the Thump subs...
> 
> If I remember correctly they were just south of Pyramid quality


Pyramid had some decent cast frame subs at one point.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

chad said:


> Ummm... Cerwin Vegas mounts to an angled cone whereas the JL, I BELIEVE for the 10W0 mounts to the portion of the cone where it flattens out at the surround.
> 
> If this is the case, it's not gonna go well for you.


There were some CV home subs that also had the flat edge on the cone. Here is an ebay auction from Springfield for a 15" surround kit that lists all the different models. They don't have any of the 10" flats listed but that is where I got them from. The measley 8mm xmax on the old 10w0's will be fine with the CV home driver surrounds.. don't worry, it's taken care of.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Are they grey on the inside and red/pink on the outside? I find those to hold up better and test more like the original. Just don't scratch off the color. The JL foam is pretty thick stock.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

To be perfectly honest, I never even unpacked them. They are all boxed up with the baskets/motors and re-cone kits in my storage unit waiting until I have some time and an install to dedicate to them. The re-cone kits came in pieces.. as in I'll have to glue the spider and cone to the former myself. 

I don't mean to hi-jack, but I'm interested in what you mean by "testing" the same as an original. Every speaker parts house I talked with before I ordered all of these parts said I would see no noticeable difference in performance of the sub by changing from the JL foam to the CV foam and it became my understanding that the spider is more crucial for t/s specs while the surround is mainly to keep the cone centered during excursion. 

Do you have any experiences with different surround materials/thicknesses changing the t/s specs of subs? You have me worried now.. the re-cone kits have the "jl" surround on them right now and if the CV surround will change the specs of the sub enough, I might not even bother with it.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

hurrication said:


> To be perfectly honest, I never even unpacked them. They are all boxed up with the baskets/motors and re-cone kits in my storage unit waiting until I have some time and an install to dedicate to them. The re-cone kits came in pieces.. as in I'll have to glue the spider and cone to the former myself.
> 
> I don't mean to hi-jack, but I'm interested in what you mean by "testing" the same as an original. Every speaker parts house I talked with before I ordered all of these parts said I would see no noticeable difference in performance of the sub by changing from the JL foam to the CV foam and it became my understanding that the spider is more crucial for t/s specs while the surround is mainly to keep the cone centered during excursion.
> 
> Do you have any experiences with different surround materials/thicknesses changing the t/s specs of subs? You have me worried now.. the re-cone kits have the "jl" surround on them right now and if the CV surround will change the specs of the sub enough, I might not even bother with it.


It can/will change the Vas and Mechanical Q. Takes a pretty drastic change in material, that's why I mentioned the JL being a thicker surround, the CV's are pretty thin.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

bigdwiz said:


> PPI_Guy, why don't you show the pic of those installed in your car? You know you use them in your daily driver...:lipsrsealed:


I kinda felt sorry for them. They were so ugly I had to grab 'em. Really have no use for them and no idea what I will ever do with them...and that is _the_ definition of "car audio crazy".


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

stills said:


> they sold the hell out of thumps in my area.
> 
> that nemesis cd will break those just sitting on them.


Nemesis- FTW!


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

PPI_GUY said:


> I kinda felt sorry for them. They were so ugly I had to grab 'em. Really have no use for them and no idea what I will ever do with them...and that is _the_ definition of "car audio crazy".


Just pullin' yo chain man. I have a few oddities in my stash as well


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

PPI_GUY said:


> I kinda felt sorry for them. They were so ugly I had to grab 'em. Really have no use for them and no idea what I will ever do with them...and that is _the_ definition of "car audio crazy".


Good thing PPI_GUY your not 'car crazy' this would be your daily driver with those thump subs in the trunk epper:


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

PPI_GUY said:


> I've got a couple of THUMP 15's with the oh so tasty green surrounds. LOL!


Those subs are "Straight Outta Compton" :rifle:




---


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Prime mova said:


> Good thing PPI_GUY your not 'car crazy' this would be your daily driver with those thump subs in the trunk epper:


I have a friend who owned one of those...in PINK.


----------



## WhiteLX (Jan 25, 2010)

hurrication said:


> To be perfectly honest, I never even unpacked them. They are all boxed up with the baskets/motors and re-cone kits in my storage unit waiting until I have some time and an install to dedicate to them. The re-cone kits came in pieces.. as in I'll have to glue the spider and cone to the former myself.
> 
> I don't mean to hi-jack, but I'm interested in what you mean by "testing" the same as an original. Every speaker parts house I talked with before I ordered all of these parts said I would see no noticeable difference in performance of the sub by changing from the JL foam to the CV foam and it became my understanding that the spider is more crucial for t/s specs while the surround is mainly to keep the cone centered during excursion.
> 
> Do you have any experiences with different surround materials/thicknesses changing the t/s specs of subs? You have me worried now.. the re-cone kits have the "jl" surround on them right now and if the CV surround will change the specs of the sub enough, I might not even bother with it.


please document the reconing process. I have 2 10w0-4 and 2 10w0-8s that need work. The 10w0-8s need refoaming and the 10w0-4s need the leads repaired (one broke at the terminal, the other is about to). Not sure which one is worse.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

^ Will do. The kits are from reconingspeakers.com, and they come in pieces so it will require full assembly. The instructions say that the only part you need to save is the VRC ring. Only other bummer is the dustcaps have no JL logo. I will probably start on them in a few weeks or so when my time starts to free up.


----------



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

bigdwiz said:


> Those subs are "Straight Outta Compton" :rifle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for this. I noticed the big COMPTON, CALIFORNIA sticker on there, and I love that song. For whatever reason, I never made that connection. :laugh:


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Pulled them out! 

The 'Bumper' is made in Miami and they're actually still in business: BUMPER SPEAKERS AND SPEAKER PARTS - LoudSpeakers, Speakers, Speaker Cabinets, Guitar speakers, Bass Speakers, Subwoofer , Woofers, HF Drivers, speaker upgrades and replacement speakers, WOOFER

The 'Thump' is in need of new foam due to the hole (but the rest is still nice and supple). Odds of finding a replacement surround? haha


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

aaron7, I'll sell you both of my Thump subs if you want them. Both are in great shape.


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Are they 15"? I'd be replacing the ones in there now so they match. These two would make my wall of audio collection! haha


----------



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey, if for whatever reason he's not interested in them, let me know. I find myself really attracted to those. haha I might actually put them in a car!


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

aaron7 said:


> Are they 15"? I'd be replacing the ones in there now so they match. These two would make my wall of audio collection! haha


Yeah, they are both 15's and in very good shape. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

haromaster87 said:


> Hey, if for whatever reason he's not interested in them, let me know. I find myself really attracted to those. haha I might actually put them in a car!


You are a brave man as I think they need a pretty big box. But, you are next in line for them.


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Well whoever stole ppi_guy's thumps out from under me, enjoy them. Hope you actually use them as I did have plans for the subs...


----------



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

aaron7 said:


> Well whoever stole ppi_guy's thumps out from under me, enjoy them. Hope you actually use them as I did have plans for the subs...


Well he had never heard back from you so he offered them to me. I'm going to be honest though, I was just getting them for the novelty factor. I'd rather you get them and use them. I'll message him and let him know you're interested in them and you can buy em if you want them.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

haromaster87 said:


> Well he had never heard back from you so he offered them to me. I'm going to be honest though, I was just getting them for the novelty factor. I'd rather you get them and use them. I'll message him and let him know you're interested in them and you can buy em if you want them.


Exactly. 
Aaron7, I sent you a PM if you still want them.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm subscribed for pictures of aaron's neon sub install.


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

lol I've just been trying to locate a second sub (of either that I had installed) for many... many years. When the chance to get one came and went so fast I was ready to give up 

I'll post pics when they're installed


----------



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

aaron7 said:


> lol I've just been trying to locate a second sub (of either that I had installed) for many... many years. When the chance to get one came and went so fast I was ready to give up
> 
> I'll post pics when they're installed


Hey man, glad you were able to get them. I bet it will be nice to have matching subs finally!


----------

